# Gina Carano Semi-Nudity to Hit Newsstands on 10/9



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

> A public service announcement, via MMA Fanhouse:
> Gina Carano and Randy Couture will be among the 30 male and female professional athletes posing nude or semi-nude in ESPN The Magazine's first "Body Issue," which hits newsstands on Oct. 9. Couture's cauliflower ear will be the focus of his spread and Carano will be posing semi-nude in "The Bodies We Want" photo section.
> 
> "You really get an idea of everything these guys and gals go through and the toll it takes sometimes," said Sue Hovey, the executive editor of ESPN The Magazine. "Randy has a very interesting looking ear, known as a cauliflower ear, and I think that when you'll see it, you'll realize that this guy goes through a lot to do what he loves."
> ...


source: http://www.cagepotato.com/gina-carano-semi-nudity-hit-newsstands-109


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh goody...I can't wait to see her. Might be my new destop wallpaper lol :thumbsup: Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

4 more days. I'm already stocking up on hand lotion and tissues.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

SurfNinja said:


> 4 more days. I'm already stocking up on hand lotion and tissues.


Randy's ears ARE very sexy!


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

SurfNinja said:


> 4 more days. I'm already stocking up on hand lotion and tissues.


creepy but i lol'ed

im gonna buy it


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

so what exactly do they mean by semi nudity? are we gonna see some nipples? maybe an asscrack?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Nomnomnomnommm


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

OH SHIT


----------



## sttywilliam (Oct 7, 2009)

Hard nips under a wet t-shirt would suffice. Or one of those super short tank tops. Yes please.


----------

